# Your very own mechanized war machine.



## Zuu (Jan 19, 2009)

http://zip.4chan.org/m/res/2584879.html

Warning: it's 4chan, following links will probably lead to NSFW stuff.

Go ahead and read the thread; I'll save the text for when it 404s. I want you to read it, and answer it here, for the enjoyment of me and the other members. 
[For when the thread 404s: you choose one maneuvering system (obviously), three weapons, and two subsidiary systems.]
Perhaps this could even lead somewhere... but I'll go first. 
~~~
Name: ASK Mk. IV "Einherjar" 
_Maneuvering System:_
Two Legs
_Weapon Modules:_
Cohesive Particle Weapon x2 (one mounted on each arm)
Carrier-Wave Rifle
_Subsidiary Systems:_
Advanced Aiming Control
Bracing System

Role: A vehicle well-suited to open firefights and assault missions, primarily for urban and other similar environments where large obstacles are common.


----------

